# Halloween Village Background Sound



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I made this sound file to use as background for my Lemax Halloween Village. I thought I'd share it here also:

*My Halloween Village Background Sound File*


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Sounds great!!*

Nicely done!

Melty


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

